# Crew Available



## Baittender (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm a displaced chick angler out of Freeport just trying to get back offshore. I'm fully capable of, and experienced in, targeting species from tackle to triggers. Was born and raised offshore fishing with access to all the numbers you can handle and 15+ years of daily handwritten bridge book instructions if interested. Tryouts welcomed.


----------

